# 24 HAYNIE "CAT DADDY" MOLD



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF THE NEW MOLD. ALMOST READY TO SHOOT THE FIRST HULL. ENJOY


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks sweet!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

FREAKIN SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Not much of a tunnel, why so shallow?


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*shallow tunnel*

This hull is designed to ride on the two pads on each side of the tunnel, I'm sure the distance from the bottom of the pad to the top of the tunnel is in line with most tunnel hull design...


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

That thing is a haus!!! Sweet!


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

The tunnel does seem small. The shoalwater is the same. It just doesn't seem like you would be able to jack the motor up high. I have heard they run shallow, bet you burn up alot of props. If anyone can explain, please do.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice cant wait to see a finished boat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The tunnel is built to direct water to the motor so the motor can run in its highest position the prop burning is not any different than anybody else throwing shell for a mile ,the mold is the best one we have built it turned out nice so now production has begun,will post pictures soon of the first one


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Any guess on speed yet Chris?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm sure it will be nothing short of AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

looks like it'll run 100mph in 3" of water, get up in 6", and you'll never even feel a 3' chop.

=)

sorry...just couldn't resist.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Its going to beast for sure! Can't wait for more pics and to ride in one!


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*24' Haynie*

Anyone have any idea how much it will run? *$$$$*


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

it matters on what you put on it for power i am thinking upper 30s with a 200 optimax but dont know till we build the first one and figure our cost on the hull


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

You sound like a good boat salesmen i think i heard you trying to sell a boat at the houston boat show lol


Durtjunkee said:


> looks like it'll run 100mph in 3" of water, get up in 6", and you'll never even feel a 3' chop.
> 
> =)
> 
> sorry...just couldn't resist.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

You wouldn't catch me at that snake oil sale....

But I wouldn't heed any words from a boat salesman on 2cool either.



chris coulter said:


> You sound like a good boat salesmen i think i heard you trying to sell a boat at the houston boat show lol


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I seen this boat yesterday in matagorda lime green really nice looking boat the young fella said it was its maiden voyage he even got some trout blood on it lol.Sweet looking boat for sure.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*chris what hp is the boat going to be rated for?*

Chris do you know yet what hp the boat is going to be rated for? Or what engines you were planning putting on them? Pro xs, xs , sport xs?


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

*LMAO!*



100% Texan said:


> I seen this boat yesterday in matagorda lime green really nice looking boat the young fella said it was its maiden voyage he even got some trout blood on it lol.Sweet looking boat for sure.


You might check again. Was the boat you saw in Matagorda Lime Green and Yellow? If it was you might wanna get a closer look at the name on the hull. It was probably Shoalwater's new 23 cat. The Haynie is almost a dead knockoff of the Shoalwater.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Hard to say from the mold, but it looks like it has a wide flat scoop looking part at the front of the tunnel. I wonder how loud the wave slap will be in rough water, or how quiet it will be drifting with a little chop on the water. Not bashing, just wondering?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*VERY WRONG*

The 24 Haynie cat is not by anyway a pop off of the 23 shoalwater cat Haynie did build both the shoalwater and the Haynie and they are very different you need to look at both before you make statements!


aggieanglr said:


> You might check again. Was the boat you saw in Matagorda Lime Green and Yellow? If it was you might wanna get a closer look at the name on the hull. It was probably Shoalwater's new 23 cat. The Haynie is almost a dead knockoff of the Shoalwater.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

When are ya'll expecting the first one done by? Next week sometime?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

aggieanglr said:


> You might check again. Was the boat you saw in Matagorda Lime Green and Yellow? If it was you might wanna get a closer look at the name on the hull. It was probably Shoalwater's new 23 cat. The Haynie is almost a dead knockoff of the Shoalwater.


No I know what color it was and it was a new haynie cat with a merc on it I talked to the young fella and evn commented he told me it was brand new and it was his first trip in it.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

100% Texan said:


> No I know what color it was and it was a new haynie cat with a merc on it I talked to the young fella and evn commented he told me it was brand new and it was his first trip in it.


I bet it was the new 21 cat not the 24, I don't think they have one out yet, maybe i'm wrong. If you are talking about the sea foam green one, that is a guides buggy, and I know it has a bird on the console.

chuck


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

That is a very good question it is built to lift the bow as the boat starts to accelerate should have no wave slap at all due to the high air lift pocket and i hope your drifting sideways lol but thanks for the question i thought someone would have asked sooner should shoot the first one friday the mold is complete just waiting on the weather


cobrayakker said:


> Hard to say from the mold, but it looks like it has a wide flat scoop looking part at the front of the tunnel. I wonder how loud the wave slap will be in rough water, or how quiet it will be drifting with a little chop on the water. Not bashing, just wondering?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

when do we git em?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Soon worked all day today and plan on working through the weekend im without a boat too since i sold the LS


JWS.HOOKEM said:


> when do we git em?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

you got a whole lot full of boats..what do you need another boat for? lol We require pics get to work! lol


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

yea but none of them are mine i do still own a 21 cat but i sure want the new 24 cat i have had a 250xs sitting there growling at me for 2 months and mother nature is making it hard to build a boat.I will have my other project that i have been working on done before i get a cat but thats a whole different animal cant wait to post that but i have not let anyone no about it till now hint 21ft and extremly fassssssst


wading_fool said:


> you got a whole lot full of boats..what do you need another boat for? lol We require pics get to work! lol


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

21ls with a 300xs???


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*The green Haynie at Matagorda*

Hey guys, that was my sea foam green Haynie in Matagorda. It is new to me I just bought it from a buddy up in San Antonio. It was my first time to take her out. Chris that is one of the nicest boats I have been on. Thanks for building such a great boat. I am sure the 24' will be even better. I broke her in right with a decent 7 lbr. I'll send you guys some pics soon.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My guess its a 21z LE LS with 300 proxs. Yellow and Black so you can pull it with the Camaro lol. I may be down Monday you buying lunch?

Mike


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I wont be there monday flying to vegas till thurs they invited me to a boat building show and you know me im there lol


Im Headed South said:


> My guess its a 21z LE LS with 300 proxs. Yellow and Black so you can pull it with the Camaro lol. I may be down Monday you buying lunch?
> 
> Mike


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

OH MAN I HOPE ITS A 21 LS !!!!!!!! When will we get to see this project ??


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That might depend on how that Vegas trip goes lol. Be careful out there Chris and I'll catch up with you next weekend.

Mike



jmack said:


> OH MAN I HOPE ITS A 21 LS !!!!!!!! When will we get to see this project ??


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

cobrayakker said:


> Hard to say from the mold, but it looks like it has a wide flat scoop looking part at the front of the tunnel. I wonder how loud the wave slap will be in rough water, or how quiet it will be drifting with a little chop on the water. Not bashing, just wondering?


You aren't going to sneak up on the fish in any catamaran. You want quiet get a poling skiff or a kayak.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

kenny said:


> You aren't going to sneak up on the fish in any catamaran. You want quiet get a poling skiff or a kayak.


I guess I must just be dreaming when I drift in a foot of water and sight cast reds with my fly rod. I didn't know you couldn't sneek up to fish in a cat boat. My SVT is very quiet.

My question was legit, I was just making an observation, and Chris answered it well and I'll take his word for it.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

im with you i have site casted alot of redfish in my 21 haynie cat but i use my troll motor no poling for me


cobrayakker said:


> I guess I must just be dreaming when I drift in a foot of water and sight cast reds with my fly rod. I didn't know you couldn't sneek up to fish in a cat boat. My SVT is very quiet.
> 
> My question was legit, I was just making an observation, and Chris answered it well and I'll take his word for it.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> im with you i have site casted alot of redfish in my 21 haynie cat but i use my troll motor no poling for me


X2 on the troll motor! Anything 20+ and 8' wide ain't for poling.:headknock


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Chris when are we going to get to see this new 21' surprise ?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

How about the 24' surprise?


----------



## 4-eyed gadwall (Jul 14, 2005)

now I know how my wife feels when she wants somthing.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Mold Gives Birth*

Rumor mill around town has it that the weather let up enough to get the first one out of the mold. I'm betting there will be some new pictures in coming days! Hey Chris, we seem to be short a "bay boat & outboard" sponsor, any ideas?


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

*FRIDAY!!!!!!*

Talked to my buddy today who works at the build shop. Looks like friday is the day. Seems like their are alot of "kid of christmas day" feelings on here including me. Can't wait!!!:dance:


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*FIRST ONE DONE YET???????????????????????????????*


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

devildog2856 said:


> *FIRST ONE DONE YET???????????????????????????????*


X2 ???


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

*ready*

Buddy just called and said the first one's popped. Gonna go check it out. Im sure chris will be doing a write up soon and posting some pics.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

*boat*

The guys were working on building the deck so basically only got to see the underside of the boat and how long and wide it was. Standing in the area where the console is going to be you can really get a feel of how big this thing is. If your looking for a boat that is going to have plenty of room and perform well in shallow water this thing looks promising. I really see this as a perfect setup for a "guide boat" for the amount of room is has. Buddy said friday the deck should be finished. Gonna be a nice boat Chris! Wonder what I gotta buy the wife so she'll let me get one???


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Chris ain't talkin under advice from his attorney...I have three guides as my clients and they are looking to file a class ( I am having problems with that part of the case since some of them ain't so classy) action for "emotional distress" caused by their boats taking too long. Gonna have to litigate...don't worry....

Come on Chris the masses want more scoop and Kyle wants his boat NOW!

(legal disclaimer: if anyone takes the above seriously they are way to serious)


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

trouthammer said:


> Chris ain't talkin under advice from his attorney...I have three guides as my clients and they are looking to file a class ( I am having problems with that part of the case since some of them ain't so classy) action for "emotional distress" caused by their boats taking too long. Gonna have to litigate...don't worry....
> 
> Come on Chris the masses want more scoop and Kyle wants his boat NOW!
> 
> (legal disclaimer: if anyone takes the above seriously they are way to serious)


LOL! Chris said something about conflict of interest when I told him you were my lawyer and I wanted my boat. Said something about you were his lawyer too, which he thought might cause a few problems in court!

Next time you are down here I should have my boat. The first one came out of the mold Monday morning and mine will be out of the mold this coming Monday, then off to get wrapped, then back here to Chris's to get rigged. Shouldn't be too much longer now!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I go to the highest bidder...and hot secret fishing spots are considered better than money. Good to hear there is progress. Maybe an "out of court" settlement is what we need.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*GOT ONE DONE?*


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

finished the first one today just got home i cant get my camara to download pics i will get my kids lol to do it in the morning it is a bad boy cant wait to get it wet got a big black motor growling in the box


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Pics????? U got me waiting Im sure it's nice


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

pathfinder fusion said:


> Pics????? U got me waiting Im sure it's nice


X2


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

i will post monday morning then i will pick it up from coastline they are going to fit the trailer in the morning hope to have it in houston by friday to get the allumunum done at custom marine concepts anyone want to see it in person go by glens and take alook i will let yall know when it heads to houston


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I was told the water test has been done, running a 250 ProXS. What were the results?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Probably real fast without a console on it:rotfl:


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Probably real fast without a console on it:rotfl:


lol guess he didnt see the other post with pics


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

no the test is going to be with a 250xs and we have not done any yet will have the motor on this week for test


tcjay2 said:


> I was told the water test has been done, running a 250 ProXS. What were the results?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

devildog2856 said:


> lol guess he didnt see the other post with pics


It was a little hard to guess the lay out and set up of the boat, since my post was 5 hours prior to the pictures being posted. But thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Cat*

Any pics of this boat complete????


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Bumping an old thread. Any pics of this thing complete yet!!??


----------

